# Boston / New England Rv Show



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

For you New England Outbackers, my family and I are heading to the Boston RV Show at the Seaside Expo center in Boston. For those of you that may not be familiar with the facility here is a link.

Click on the floor plan when the page opens. I have been here for boat shows and the place is enormous!


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Have fun. It should be a good show. We just signed papers on a new unit last Saturday at Campers Inn so *I AM STAYING AWAY *FROM THE RV SHOW CIRCUIT for a while.....

enjoy...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I would love to go the one in RI is lame. I'm trying to stay away from them right now I haven't had my newtraileritis booster shot in a while and might catch the fever.

John


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

We're going saturday. Need to get out of the house!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

It seemed New England needed to get out of the house! The place was packed! I wanted to take photos but with the number of people there...well, it would have been pretty frustrating.

Indeed the line went out the door and down the street. At about $10 per person the Expo has to be a huge success.

Only 2 Outbacks were there. Both 250RS's. Dang!

I was surprised to run into a Keystone Outback Factory Rep. We spoke for about 15 minutes and after o put his thumbs onto a pair of thumb screws he finally gave up the news that the web site will be updated soon with photos of new units. The fifth wheel hold up is the 10th anniversary nose cap. And completed units to post weights.

He whimpered....and o let him go....

Just kidding! But the nose seems to be the hold up.

More to come after I get off m phone and on to a real keyboard!

Eric


----------

